# Rio Chama Flows



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just noticed the Rio Chama is still over 900, got an awesome trip in last month at that level, don't have time for another one, but thought I'd share. I believe advance reservations are not required after labor day, watch your step if you go, saw a healthy rattle snake population last month.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking of taking a trip up there, but nfortunately we can't get away till next month. Not sure if it will still be flowing by then.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

The BLM states on their website that it will be runable until 9-30, no advanced permit required. I spent 5 nights during the week after labor day, camped wherever we wanted, didn't see another boat for 3 days and was the only car parked at Big Eddie. Did see rattlesnakes though, there's always rattlesnakes there.

Go now - it's better than any lottery trip.


----------

